# Suche Boots mit ausklappbaren Spikes



## Aragonion (6. Dezember 2010)

Mich nerfts das wenn Ich in den Laden muss diese ganzen Spike Aufsätze hier für die Schuhe abziehen muss oder es im Laden auf Kacheln dann im Gegenzug glatt wie draußen ohne wird .....
Daher such Ich Boots mit ausklappbaren Spikes um flexible zu sein und Mich nicht gleich zu maulen wenns vom Rad runter geht


----------



## Onkel Manuel (6. Dezember 2010)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Mich nerfts









SNCR  


Aber mir wären solche Stiefel nicht bekannt, mal abgesehen vom technischen Aufwand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orycteropus (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren mal im Schlussverkauf Stiefel gekauft, die so was haben. Marke weiß ich nicht mehr aber es war eine italienische No-Name Marke. Ist jedenfalls ein ziemlicher Schrott, weil der versenk Mechanismus ziemlich fummelig ist und die Sohle dadurch unatürlich dick und steif ist.

Also: Man läuft schlecht. Stollen rein und raus schaft man kaum mit Schuhen an den Füßen, eine Bank zum hinsetzen sollte man schon haben. Konstruktions-bedingt gibt es nur kleine Stollen, die zwar auf Eis gut greifen, im Schnee aber fast wirkungslos sind.

Kann natürlich sein, dass es hier bessere Markenschuhe gibt. Ich würde mir allerdings von dem ganzen nicht zu viel versprechen.


----------



## manne (7. Dezember 2010)

http://de.sevenload.com/videos/4KEdfjy-Schuh-Spike-demonstration

Ob's was taugt? 

Deren HP ist jedenfalls mittlerweile tot.


----------



## Aragonion (8. Dezember 2010)

https://www.walbusch.de/walbusch-de...busch-de/FF25-0643&pid=none&categoryname=none

Sowas ist genau Richtig nur leider keine Bilder von den Spikes mitsamt des Mechanismus und die Mail Antwort danach läst auf sich warten ........
Brauch ja auch kein riesig dicken/hohen Spikes wo Es sich wie auf Eiern läuft.
Wie am Spikereifen 0,5 cm rum reicht ja dicke aus, nur möglichst durch gehend sollten Sie sein auf möglichst viel Fläche.


----------



## cux5 (8. Dezember 2010)

wenn du auf das foto klickst und dann unter detail-video kannst du es doch sehen


----------



## kampfgnom (8. Dezember 2010)

Leider ist die meiste Zeit das Profil mit Schnee zugestopft, so dass man keine reelle Chance hat, die Spiketräger umzuklappen.

Für Orientierungsläufer gibt es Schuhe mit elastisch eingebauten Spikes, die sich auf hartem Untergrund in die Sohle drücken. Das dient allerdings mehr dem Schonen der Spikes als des Bodens. Auf (meinem eigenen  ) Parkett wollte ich damit nicht laufen^^


----------



## Jocki (8. Dezember 2010)

Die von Kampfgnom erwähnten Schuhe gibt es von Icebug oder Inov8


----------



## homerjay (8. Dezember 2010)

http://www.evg-shop.de/xt/index.php?page=product&info=3222


----------



## Orycteropus (8. Dezember 2010)

Aragonion schrieb:


> https://www.walbusch.de/walbusch-de...busch-de/FF25-0643&pid=none&categoryname=none
> 
> Sowas ist genau Richtig ...



Glaub mir, das taugt nichts. Genauso sind meine auch. Obwohl die Sohle bocksteif ist, klappt die Spike-Halterung beim Laufen gerne mal von alleine auf. Und dann hast Du Schnee oder Dreck in den Rillen, in denen dann eigentlich die Halterung fixiert sein soll. Da stehst Du dann irgendwo und versuchst mit Stöckchen oder einem Schlüssel das Zeug rauszukratzen.

Meiner Meinung nach eine Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## dubbel (8. Dezember 2010)

kampfgnom schrieb:


> Für Orientierungsläufer gibt es Schuhe mit elastisch eingebauten Spikes, die sich auf hartem Untergrund in die Sohle drücken. Das dient allerdings mehr dem Schonen der Spikes als des Bodens.



diesen klepper-schuh weiter unten kenn ich nicht, aber bei den modellen von innov8 und icebug ist es so, dass sich da eben nichts einklappt oder einfährt. 
wenn man so nen schuh anzieht und sich auf den tisch stellt, kann man sehen, was auf einer ebenen, harten unterlage passiert: 
die spikes tauchen einige wenigg mm ein, stehen aber immer noch raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aragonion (17. Dezember 2010)

Denke den von Walbusch streich Ich mal wieder da beim Klappmechanismus das Problem bestehen bleibt das es nicht fest einrasten kann so das Man schnell drüber stolpert wenns hin und her klappt ............
Gut wohl doch eher das Teil von 7Load zum ausfahren, ist dann wohl durch dachter.


----------



## stromer1 (1. Januar 2011)

ich weis zwar nicht ob immer noch suchst aber probiers mal damit klick


----------



## kampfgnom (1. Januar 2011)

Das ist das von Walbusch verwendete System mit den o.g. Nachteilen...


----------



## Mousy (3. Januar 2011)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Sowas ist genau Richtig nur leider keine Bilder von den Spikes mitsamt des Mechanismus und die Mail Antwort danach läst auf sich warten ........



Im Video von Walbusch siehts nach Klappmechanismus aus, auf den Bildern nach Wendemechanismus.
Das wenden hätte den Vorteil das sich die Sohle nicht zusetzen kann.

Hast Du von Wahlbusch eine Antwort bekommen wie das funktioniert ?


----------



## Aragonion (7. Januar 2011)

Leider ist die Page http://www.schuhspike.com/ weiterhin down die mein Favorite währe .......
Vieleicht gibts noch andere die mit diesem Mechanismus arbeiten.

Wallbusch ist raus lag aber am NoSkript Filter den Ich verwende, wenn Man den kurz deaktiviert gehts.


----------

